# Painting Nurgle Csm



## Foll3tto (Apr 12, 2009)

Helloooo!

I need some tips and tricks to paint my Nurgle Chaos Space Marines! Looking around trying to find a colour scheme for them, i found those Nurgle marines on DakkaDakka, and i really love a lot that scheme! The others that i have found aren't cool (like the tutorial on the GW site) and the greens are too darkened or just ugly xD

By the way here are some pics from that dude : 







So with those pics i wanna realize the same scheme for mine marines. Im not a colour stealer, but as i said before this is the only one scheme i like! 

Now, if someone can help me to find out what colours i need to paint those pieces, would be great !

Actually i think there are those two colour on them : Goblin Green, Thraka Green ink wash and of course the Blood Red for bolters. Someone said there is Bleached Bone on the chest and helmet washed with Gryphonne Sepya.

Thank you!


----------

